# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟ ΣΗΜΑ

## stam1982

Καλημέρα θα ήθελα να πω το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω μπας και βρεθεί μια λύση.
Η κεντρική κεραία παίρνει σήμα από Υμητό.Πριν λίγο καιρό αγόρασα ψηφιακό δέκτη ενόψει της 20ης Ιουλίου τον σύνδεσα και προσπάθησα να τον συντονίσω αλλά επί ματαίω.Συντόνισε το γαλλικό κανάλι και νοβα αλλά όχι το 46 και 47 της digea.
Έχω αλλάξει τερματική πρίζα (μόνο αυτή υπάρχει στο διαμέρισμα) και έχω βάλει μία της μαβικάλ.
Μένω στον Αγιο Δημήτριο σε μια πολυκατοικία 35 χρονών και δυστυχώς οι συγκάτοικοι είναι ηλικιωμένοι με τους οποίους δεν μπορώ να συνεννοηθώ.
Αν μπορεί να βρεθεί από τώρα μια λύση αλλιώς θα περιμένουμε την 20ή Ιουλίου.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## technikos

> Καλημέρα θα ήθελα να πω το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω μπας και βρεθεί μια λύση.
> Η κεντρική κεραία παίρνει σήμα από Υμητό.Πριν λίγο καιρό αγόρασα ψηφιακό δέκτη ενόψει της 20ης Ιουλίου τον σύνδεσα και προσπάθησα να τον συντονίσω αλλά επί ματαίω.Συντόνισε το γαλλικό κανάλι και νοβα αλλά όχι το 46 και 47 της digea.
> Έχω αλλάξει τερματική πρίζα (μόνο αυτή υπάρχει στο διαμέρισμα) και έχω βάλει μία της μαβικάλ.
> Μένω στον Αγιο Δημήτριο σε μια πολυκατοικία 35 χρονών και δυστυχώς οι συγκάτοικοι είναι ηλικιωμένοι με τους οποίους δεν μπορώ να συνεννοηθώ.
> Αν μπορεί να βρεθεί από τώρα μια λύση αλλιώς θα περιμένουμε την 20ή Ιουλίου.
> Ευχαριστώ.



Σταμάτη καλημέρα!
1. Τα αναλογικά κανάλια τα βλέπεις καλά; έχουν έστω και λίγο "χιόνι";  (αυτά στις υψηλές συχνότητες μήπως έχουν περισσότερο χιόνι)
2. Σε ποιον όροφο είναι το διαμέρισμα; 
3. Επειδή αναφέρεις τερματική πρίζα είσαι μάλλον στο ισόγειο; (είναι μία και μοναδική πρίζα στο σπίτι όπως λες) 
4. Από τη πρίζα μέχρι τη τηλεόραση πόσα μέτρα καλώδιο έχεις;
5. Οι ψηφιακοί δέκτες έχουν ένα μετρητή σήματος, σε τι ποσοστό σου δείχνει το σήμα; συνήθως το βλέπεις αν πατήσεις 2-3 φορές το πλήκτρο info. τι μάρκα είναι ο δέκτης σου; πληροφοριακά.

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλημέρα θα ήθελα να πω το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω μπας και βρεθεί μια λύση.
> Η κεντρική κεραία παίρνει σήμα από Υμητό.Πριν λίγο καιρό αγόρασα ψηφιακό δέκτη ενόψει της 20ης Ιουλίου τον σύνδεσα και προσπάθησα να τον συντονίσω αλλά επί ματαίω.Συντόνισε το γαλλικό κανάλι και νοβα αλλά όχι το 46 και 47 της digea.
> Έχω αλλάξει τερματική πρίζα (μόνο αυτή υπάρχει στο διαμέρισμα) και έχω βάλει μία της μαβικάλ.
> Μένω στον Αγιο Δημήτριο σε μια πολυκατοικία 35 χρονών και δυστυχώς οι συγκάτοικοι είναι ηλικιωμένοι με τους οποίους δεν μπορώ να συνεννοηθώ.
> Αν μπορεί να βρεθεί από τώρα μια λύση αλλιώς θα περιμένουμε την 20ή Ιουλίου.
> Ευχαριστώ.



moy φαινεται πολυ περιεργο.εβλεπες κανονικα αναλογικα και δεν μπορεις να δεις ψηφιακα?
Μηπως συμβαινει κατι αλλο?
σιφγουρα δουλευει ο δεκτης σωστα?

----------


## stam1982

καλησπέρα,στα αναλογικά στο σκαί κάνει που και που νερά
είμαι στο ισόγειο
το καλώδιο είναι το πολύ 1.5 μέτρο
αυτό με το ινφο θα το δοκιμάσω καθώς και έχω μια εσωτερική κεραία με ενισχυτή θα τη βγάλω στο μπαλκόνι να δοκιμάσω τι κατεβάζει
ο δέκτης είναι μάρκας saber.


Με την κεντρική κεραία εμφανίζει σήμα στιγμιαία μόνο (βρίσκει σήμα,το χάνει συνεχώς στο 46 και στο 47)
Με την εσωτερική κεραία στο μπαλκόνι στο 47 έχει σήμα και στο ίδιο σημείο δεν έχει στο 46.
Να δοκιμάσω να βάλω έναν εσωτερικό ενισχυτή;

Βασίλη βλέπω κανονικά αναλογικά ο δέκτης βρίσκει τα tv5,euronews και κάποια νοβα.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Τα  κανάλια  που  αναφέρεις  είναι  στο  ch 22  το  πιο  χαμηλόσυχνο  ψηφιακής  μετάδοσης   στα  υψίσυχνα  αναλογικά  ch 38  ANT1  ch 44 NET  ch 49  σκα'ι΄  πως  είναι  η  εικόνα?  μήπως  έχεις  θόρυβο?  είναι  κάτι  σαν  κόκος  έντονος  στην  εικόνα   ίσως  αυτο  είναι  το  πρόβλημα  εφ'  όσον  έχεις  κάποια  ανεκτή  εικόνα  στα  παραπάνω  αναλογικά  κανάλια.

----------


## stam1982

Καλησπέρα Θύμιο όντως στο σκάι και στο νετ υπάρχει αυτός ο έντονος κόκκος.Που μπορεί να οφείλεται αυτό;

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Σταμάτη  το  ίδιο  πρόβλημα  ακριβώς  αντιμετώπισα  με  πελάτη  σε  τέτοιο  σημείο  μάλιστα  που  ο πελάτης  έλεγε  στα  αναλογικά  δεν  έχω  πρόβλημα  δεν  έβλεπε  τον  θόρυβο  δυστυχώς  αυτο  το  πρόβλημα  δεν  διορθώνεται  παρα  μόνο  απο  το  κεντρικό   ενισχυτή  και  με  σύμφωνη  γνώμη  διαχειριστή  ιδιοκτητών  και  τρεχα  γύρευε.  Το  αντιμετώπισα  με  μια  εξωτερική  κεραία  στο  μπαλκόνι  του  πελάτη  και  είδε  τέλεια  τα  ψηφιακά  απο  Υμηττό  τα  αναλογικά  όμως  άθλια  αλλά  λίγο  το  κακό  εφ' όσον  σε  15  μέρες  σταματάνε,  πάντως  να  ξέρεις  κι'  εσύ  αλλα  και  όλοι  οι  υπόλοιπο  μέλη  και  φίλοι  της  κοινότητας  ότι  ΄ θόρυβος  είναι  άτιμο  πράγμα  μου  έχει  ξανατύχει  και  παρα  λίγο  να  με  ξεγελάσει  (πεδιόμετρο  δεν  έχω  μου  το  έκλεψαν  πριν  κανα  μήνα  απο  το  αυτοκίνητο).

----------


## takisegio

καλο ειναι που θα κοπει η αναλογικη εκπομπη;;γιατι με το ψηφιακο ή βλεπεις ή μαυριλα!!!!

----------


## picdev

και πορτοράφτι με τα ψηφιακά της νετ ετ1 ερτ3 υπάρχει θέμα, υπομονή μέχρι να σταματήσει το αναλογικό ,
και γενικά όλα τα πιάνει τέλεια αλλά κατα διαστήματα έχει θέμα τα με θόρυβο σε αυτά μονο

----------


## driverbulba

Εδω Θεσσαλονίκη έπιανα άριστα αναλογικά κανάλια, και με τον ψηφιακό δέκτη έπιανα μόνο 3 κανάλια. Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με *εξασθενητή* στην είσοδο του ψηφιακού δέκτη. 3 ευρώ έκανε και πλέον βλέπω 22 κανάλια.. Πιθανότατα ερχόταν μεγάλο σήμα (ψηλή οικοδομή, καλή κεραία και ενισχυτής τον οποίο δεν μπορούσα να αφαιρέσω, αφού κανενας στην οικοδομη δεν ήθελε να παρατησει τα αναλογικα).

----------


## makatas

Παιδιά κάπου διάβασα ότι υπάρχουν και κανάλια όπως extra-kontra κλπ που εκπέμπουν από το πακετάκι της digea αλλά εδώ (Ίλιον Αθήνα) δεν τα πιάνω καθόλου ψηφιακά. Μήπως διάβασα λάθος και δεν εκπέμπουν καν ακόμα;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Παιδιά κάπου διάβασα ότι υπάρχουν και κανάλια όπως extra-kontra κλπ που εκπέμπουν από το πακετάκι της digea αλλά εδώ (Ίλιον Αθήνα) δεν τα πιάνω καθόλου ψηφιακά. Μήπως διάβασα λάθος και δεν εκπέμπουν καν ακόμα;



Όλα τα περιφερειακά κανάλια, 14 συνολικά, θα τα δεις ψηφιακά στις 20/7 στα κανάλια 54, 63 και 65.

----------


## stam1982

καλησπέρα οπότε Θύμιο η μόνη λύση είναι καινούριος ενισχυτής;
Τέλος πάντων θα περιμένω να δω τι θα γίνει.
Πάντως μου έκανε εντύπωση πως και με την εσωτερική κεραία στο μπαλκόνι έκανε νερά το σήμα(μια έπιανε σήμα μια το έχανε).

----------


## picdev

> καλησπέρα οπότε Θύμιο η μόνη λύση είναι καινούριος ενισχυτής;
> Τέλος πάντων θα περιμένω να δω τι θα γίνει.
> Πάντως μου έκανε εντύπωση πως και με την εσωτερική κεραία στο μπαλκόνι έκανε νερά το σήμα(μια έπιανε σήμα μια το έχανε).



στην αθήνα επειδή εκπέμπει υμητός και Πάρνηθα , υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις παρεμβολές,
και Ηλιούπολη που πιάνει αναλογικά ένας συγγενής απο Υμηττό έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τα ψηφιακά

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Σταμάτη  το  θέμα  του  ενισχυτή  ίσως  βελτιώσει  το  πρόβλημα  εξαρτάται  απο  τη  κατάσταση  του  εσωτερικού  δικτύου  πάντως  να  έχεις  υπ΄όψη  σου  ότι  ο  ενισχυτής  πρέπει  να  έχει  χαμηλό  θόρυβο    υψηλή  στάθμη  εξόδου  πάνω απο  115DBmv  και  απαραίτητα  ρυθμιζόμενη  απολαβή  πηγαίνεις  σ'  ένα  διαμέρισμα  του  2ου  ή  3ου  ορόφου  και   κοιτάς  σέ  ένα  κανάλι  στη  μέση  της μπάντας  ΑΝΤ1  CH 38  ή  ΝΕΤ  CH 44  και  ρυθμίζεις  της  απολαβή  μέχρι  να  έχεις  καλή  εικόνα  χωρίς  κόκο και  γραμμές  το  πρόβλημα  προκύπτει  γιατί  συνήθως  βάζουν  μικρούς ενισχυτές  και  ανεβάζουν  τέρμα  την  απολαβή  με  συνέπεια  να  έχουμε  ενδοδιαμόρφωση  θόρυβο  κ.λ.π.  και  σε  συνδυασμό  με  το  κακό  δίκτυο  τα  ψηφιακά  να  μην  κατεβαίνουν.

----------


## stam1982

Άκη πώς το αντιμετώπισε;
Θύμιο δυστυχώς δε ξέρω τι έχουν κάνει στην κεντρική εγκατάσταση.Πιθανότατα είναι αυτό που λες.Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις αλλάζεις και γραμμές;

----------


## radioamateur

Ανάλογο πρόβλημα αντιμετώπισα με τόσο σε αναλογικά με μπούκωμα στα αδύναμα κανάλια όσο και στα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ.Το πρόβλημα το έλυσα χρησιμοποιόντας το kit  1145 - TVI High-Pass Filter της SMART KIT το οποίο και κατασκεύασα σε 30 λεπτά.Δεν ξέρω αν το εν λόγω kit κάνει σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις.Στην περίπτωση μου δούλεψε.Υπόψιν ότι βλέπω φάτσα τον Υμηττό.



 :Biggrin:

----------


## stam1982

καλησπέρα radio κι εγώ φάτσα στον Υμηττό είμαι και αυτό είναι που με τρελαίνει.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Οι  γραμμές  είναι  απο  τα  βασικά  του  δικτύου  και  οι  αλλαγές  τους  είναι  πάρα  πολύ  δύσκολη ως  αδύνατη  (έλλειψη  σχεδίου  μετατροπή  σε  διαμερίσματα κ.λ.π. κ.λ.π.)  η  πλέον  σωστή  λύση  είναι  αυτή  που  λέω  πιο  πάνω.

 RADIOAMATEUR  που  το  έβαλες  το  φίλτρο?

----------


## radioamateur

> Οι γραμμές είναι απο τα βασικά του δικτύου και οι αλλαγές τους είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολη ως αδύνατη (έλλειψη σχεδίου μετατροπή σε διαμερίσματα κ.λ.π. κ.λ.π.) η πλέον σωστή λύση είναι αυτή που λέω πιο πάνω.
> 
> RADIOAMATEUR που το έβαλες το φίλτρο?





Το φίλτρο μπήκε σε σειρά με το καλώδιο καθόδου 75 ohms δίπλα στην tv.Στο kit σου δίνει και το κουτάκι φισάκια.Για να μη θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις μπουκώματος.Στη δική μου όμως δούλεψε...!!!

 :Unsure:

----------


## stam1982

Οκ Θύμιο ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου και τη βοήθεια σου.Από τη στιγμή που δεν είναι απόλυτα στο χέρι μου θα περιμένω την 20ή Ιουλίου να δω τι θα κάνουν οι παππούδες (πόσο θα αντέξουν χωρίς τη τρομοκρατία της τηλεόρασης? ) και θα πράξω αναλόγως.

----------


## vasilllis

καλησπερα
δεν ανοιγω νεο θεμα .
μπορειτε να μου προτεινεται κεραια για ψηφιακο σημα?
Ειναι σε 5ο οροφο πολυκατοικιας,πιανω με εσωτ.κεραια αλλα λιγο να κουνηθει το χανει.
Δεν εχει κεντρικη και θα προτιμουσα εσωτ.θα κανουν δουλεια?(2 τεμ.) βρηκα με 10€ αν θυμαμαι καλα,εσωτ. με ενισχυτη.θα κανω δουλεια η τσαμπα λεφτα?

----------


## stam1982

Βασίλη γιατί δεν βάζεις ένα πλέγμα στο μπαλκόνι;
Οι εσωτερικές τελικά είναι πιο πολύ παίδεμα παρά η δουλειά που κάνουν.

Για να επανέρθω στο θέμα που είχα ξεκινήσει ο αποκωδικοποιητής τελικά σήμερα πιάνει γύρω στα 17 κανάλια αλλά όχι μεγκα,σταρ,αντ1 κλπ.

----------


## vasilllis

> Βασίλη γιατί δεν βάζεις ένα πλέγμα στο μπαλκόνι;
> Οι εσωτερικές τελικά είναι πιο πολύ παίδεμα παρά η δουλειά που κάνουν.
> 
> Για να επανέρθω στο θέμα που είχα ξεκινήσει ο αποκωδικοποιητής τελικά σήμερα πιάνει γύρω στα 17 κανάλια αλλά όχι μεγκα,σταρ,αντ1 κλπ.



πλεγμα????
μια σελιδα παρακαλω??να δω??
μονο αυτο???ουτε ενισχυτες ουτε τιποτα?

----------


## stam1982

καλημέρα,δε ξέρω αν θα παίξει χωρίς ενισχυτή θα σου το πουν εδώ τα παιδιά που είναι το αντικείμενο τους.
http://www.super-shopping.gr/index.p...wCat&catId=104

----------


## vasilllis

> καλημέρα,δε ξέρω αν θα παίξει χωρίς ενισχυτή θα σου το πουν εδώ τα παιδιά που είναι το αντικείμενο τους.
> http://www.super-shopping.gr/index.p...wCat&catId=104



α! οποτε προτεινεις μια ''κανονικη' εξωτερικη κεραια.με ολα τα συναφη.
Ξερεις ποιο ειναι το χειροτερο απο ολα?οτι πρεπει να καλωδιωθει ολο το σπιτι.

----------


## radioamateur

Πριν αγοράσεις ο,τιδήποτε καλό θα ήταν να πάρεις μια γνώμη από τον ειδικό.Σε αυτή την περίπτωση προτείνω έναν τεχνικό άψογο στις εγκαταστάσεις κεραιών.Τηλέφωνο & fax: 2107785829 Κινητό: 6946670081 ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ ΦΟΥΝΤΟΣ
Υποστηρίζει Κυριακές και αργίες

http://www.sdtv.gr/index.php?ind=rev..._view&iden=113

http://ergasthriohlektronikwn.blogspot.gr/

 :Biggrin:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> καλησπερα
> δεν ανοιγω νεο θεμα .
> μπορειτε να μου προτεινεται κεραια για ψηφιακο σημα?
> Ειναι σε 5ο οροφο πολυκατοικιας,πιανω με εσωτ.κεραια αλλα λιγο να κουνηθει το χανει.
> Δεν εχει κεντρικη και θα προτιμουσα εσωτ.θα κανουν δουλεια?(2 τεμ.) βρηκα με 10€ αν θυμαμαι καλα,εσωτ. με ενισχυτη.θα κανω δουλεια η τσαμπα λεφτα?



  Βασίλη  λογικά  στον  5ο  όροφο  με  μια  καλή  εσωτερική  θα  δείς  καλά  μια λύση  είναι  να  παρεις  μια  προέκταση  κεραίας  4-5μ.  και  μια  ανάλογη  προέκταση  ρεύματος  και  να  ψάξεις  διάφορες  θέσεις  (της  εσωτ. κεραίας)  έστω  και  μακρυά  απο  τη  τηλεόραση.

----------


## vasilllis

Μακη
 αν μπορεις να μου μου υποδειξεις ποια θεωρεις καλη εσωτ.κεραια,να βγαλω μια ακρη.
Αν και απο οτι εχω καταλαβει, καλες οι εσωτερικες αλλα δεν περνει καννενας την ευθηνη για το αν θα δουλεψει η οχι.
αν και πιστευω  οτι θα δουλεψει μιας και καταφερα με απλη κεραιουλα να πιασει, το θεμα ειναι που θα βαλω τον ταρανδο   :Smile:

----------


## picdev

σε ένα σπίτι με 2 εσωτερικές κεραίες αυτή που έπιανε πιο πολλά κανάλια ήταν μία παλιά με πλέγμα , μία philips έπιανε ελάχιστα, δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο το πλέγμα

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Μακη
>  αν μπορεις να μου μου υποδειξεις ποια θεωρεις καλη εσωτ.κεραια,να βγαλω μια ακρη.
> Αν και απο οτι εχω καταλαβει, καλες οι εσωτερικες αλλα δεν περνει καννενας την ευθηνη για το αν θα δουλεψει η οχι.
> αν και πιστευω  οτι θα δουλεψει μιας και καταφερα με απλη κεραιουλα να πιασει, το θεμα ειναι που θα βαλω τον ταρανδο



   Βασίλη  μάρκα  κεραίας  δεν  μπορώ  να  σου  υποδείξω  αυτές  με  το  πλέγμα  και  τα  διπολάκια είναι  καλλίτερες  μιας  και  έχουν  κάποια  κατευθυντικότητα  έκανες  ότι  γράφω  παραπάνω  να  έχεις  υπ'  όψη  σου  ότι  στα  ψηφιακά  παίζει  ρόλο  η  θέση.

----------

picdev (22-07-12), 

vasilllis (23-07-12)

----------


## vasilllis

παντως για να μην παραπληροφορω τους υπολοιπους το προβλημα υπηρχε παντα.Εβλεπε λιγο μεγκα και ηταν ευχαριστημενη.
Με τα ψηφιακα ομως ή ολα ή τιποτα.

----------


## duomax03

> παντως για να μην παραπληροφορω τους υπολοιπους το προβλημα υπηρχε παντα.Εβλεπε λιγο μεγκα και ηταν ευχαριστημενη.
> Με τα ψηφιακα ομως ή ολα ή τιποτα.



το πρόβλημα είσαι εσύ φιλαράκο. Αυτό πρέπει να καταλάβεις

----------

